# Webstart JAR signieren



## Meisenmann (22. Jun 2014)

Hi,
ich möchte meine Anwendung über Webstart auf einem anderen Rechner ausführen. Mit Java 6 funktioniert das auch wunderbar. Allerdings funktioniert das nicht mehr mit Java 7 und 8. Ich habe gelesen, dass ich das Permission Attribut in das Manifest einfügen muss und die JARs signieren muss.

Das hab ich gemacht, aber irgendwie läuft das Ganze nicht. Außerdem greife ich auf "Systemvariablen" zu, die ich jetzt mit jnlp. gekennzeichnet habe. Dadurch bin ich zwar einen Schritt weiter gekommen, habe aber immer noch Probleme meine Anwendung zu starten.

Die JARs sind "normal" signiert, so dass es mit Java 6 funktionierte. Brauch ich dazu ein besonderes Zertifikat, oder liegt das Problem eher an was anderem?

Danke und viele Grüße,
Meisenmann


----------

